# AM2 Boost



## KevinKevin

What's AM2 Boost? It's disabled in the BIOS. I didn't want to mess around with it as it could be dangerous. Does anyone know what that's for?


----------



## Geoff

It sounds like it's an automatic memory overclocking tool.  I wouldn't use it though.


----------



## KevinKevin

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...ts/asrock_am2nf6g_vsta_mainboard_preview.html

" According to ASRock the AM2 Boost technology boost the DDR2 memory performance up to 12,5%."

Could that be dangerous for the ram?


----------



## nffc10

[-0MEGA-];986141 said:
			
		

> It sounds like it's an automatic memory overclocking tool.  I wouldn't use it though.



I tried it on and off, did benchmarks with both and found that it gave no performance gain whatsoever. I'd leave it off mate.


----------



## Geoff

KevinKevin said:


> http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...ts/asrock_am2nf6g_vsta_mainboard_preview.html
> 
> " According to ASRock the AM2 Boost technology boost the DDR2 memory performance up to 12,5%."
> 
> Could that be dangerous for the ram?



It probably won't cause harm, but it may be unstable.  I would do all overclocking manually, none of that auto OC stuff.


----------

